# My son 14yrs constantly ill flue like symptoms and stomach pains no energy



## jules55 (Dec 5, 2017)

took Lantus  with novarapid, made him ill, now take Levemir with novorapid seems worse than ever has been off school for about 2 weeks prior to this was being sent home as having hypos which school nurse found difficult to get his levels up and he was very tried falling asleep. Whilst hes been home he eats ok but levels have been irregular, (lots hypos at night) we have stopped the Levemir at night, consultant has now suggested we try just taking levemir in mornings and only take novorapid with eve meal. this did not work  made it worse so and going onto Tresiba starting tomorrow so fingers crossed this will help. At my wits end and hoping Tresiba will make a difference. Just want my son back hes like a zombie at the moment and its really starting to get to him feeling ill all the time. so any similar experiences and suggestions welcome.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 5, 2017)

jules55 said:


> took Lantus  with novarapid, made him ill, now take Levemir with novorapid seems worse than ever has been off school for about 2 weeks prior to this was being sent home as having hypos which school nurse found difficult to get his levels up and he was very tried falling asleep. Whilst hes been home he eats ok but levels have been irregular, (lots hypos at night) we have stopped the Levemir at night, consultant has now suggested we try just taking levemir in mornings and only take novorapid with eve meal. this did not work  made it worse so and going onto Tresiba starting tomorrow so fingers crossed this will help. At my wits end and hoping Tresiba will make a difference. Just want my son back hes like a zombie at the moment and its really starting to get to him feeling ill all the time. so any similar experiences and suggestions welcome.


Hi jules. I am very sorry to here about your sons probs at moment. It sounds like he has been on a few different insulins already. Have you thought about taking him on a Duk kids event ? They are great for learning & gives everyone confidence & GO. If he is tired & thirsty its normally high BG. Pls keep asking & welcome from me !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2017)

jules55 said:


> took Lantus  with novarapid, made him ill, now take Levemir with novorapid seems worse than ever has been off school for about 2 weeks prior to this was being sent home as having hypos which school nurse found difficult to get his levels up and he was very tried falling asleep. Whilst hes been home he eats ok but levels have been irregular, (lots hypos at night) we have stopped the Levemir at night, consultant has now suggested we try just taking levemir in mornings and only take novorapid with eve meal. this did not work  made it worse so and going onto Tresiba starting tomorrow so fingers crossed this will help. At my wits end and hoping Tresiba will make a difference. Just want my son back hes like a zombie at the moment and its really starting to get to him feeling ill all the time. so any similar experiences and suggestions welcome.


Hi Jules, welcome to the forum  Sorry to hear about the problems your son is having  How long has he been diagnosed?


----------



## jules55 (Dec 6, 2017)

He was diagnosed in sept 2016. Last to days has not taken any slow release insulin and has gone to bed with levels of 11.7 but still had hypos in night one at 2.30am and the other at 4am. Supposed to be starting on Tresiba today, i wanted to trail him of a Porcine insulin but was told that's not an option.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 6, 2017)

jules55 said:


> He was diagnosed in sept 2016. Last to days has not taken any slow release insulin and has gone to bed with levels of 11.7 but still had hypos in night one at 2.30am and the other at 4am. Supposed to be starting on Tresiba today, i wanted to trail him of a Porcine insulin but was told that's not an option.


I hope the Tresiba helps, I know some of our members have found it works better for them than lantus and levemir. Has a pump been considered? That would give you complete control over when and how much basal insulin he gets, and can be delivered in much smaller amounts than a pen. He sounds like a pretty good candidate to me. More information about pumps (forgive me if you've already explored this!) at http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/

It's rare, but I have encountered a few people here over the years who need no basal insulin at all, because they have some residual pancreatic function - in fact, that's something that applies to me! I was on lantus for the first 4 years after my diagnosis, but had to keep reducing it and ended up using none at all - I still don't need any over 5 years later. This may not be the case with your son, but it is a possibility that I'm not sure the healthcare professionals are necessarily aware of, I know my consultant was surprised by it.

Has your son done a basal test, where he doesn't eat any carbs and therefore doesn't take any fast-acting insulin? This would show if there are periods during the day when he does need some. If not, then worth asking his DSN how to go about it


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 6, 2017)

Pumps are so so adaptable for the individual.  Have a look at "Love my Pump" under pump section. If he has been very busy running around you just push a few buttons. Good luck


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 6, 2017)

jules55 said:


> He was diagnosed in sept 2016. Last to days has not taken any slow release insulin and has gone to bed with levels of 11.7 but still had hypos in night one at 2.30am and the other at 4am. Supposed to be starting on Tresiba today, i wanted to trail him of a Porcine insulin but was told that's not an option.


Has your son been tested for Addison's disease and Coeliac? If not I suggest you ask for these tests to be done.


----------

